# 350Z peeps need help



## 350Z_forever (Aug 19, 2005)

hey guy, my car just recently got broke in and they have stole a few thing I have in the car and also run off with the HID and Projector. so, I really need your help to find any site or any body that selling a projector for a reasonable price so I could have my baby back on the road.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Insurance???


----------



## 350Z_forever (Aug 19, 2005)

the worst point is that I don't have coverage for compensation. So, I have to pay everything out of my owned pocket.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

350Z_forever said:


> hey guy, my car just recently got broke in and they have stole a few thing I have in the car and also run off with the HID and Projector. so, I really need your help to find any site or any body that selling a projector for a reasonable price so I could have my baby back on the road.


I know these guys can special order headlights and tail lights because I ruined My left tail light while I was trying to smoke it out! http://www.certifit.com 
I only paid 129 bucks for it! I havent asked for the headlights but they told me their distributor also carries it!


----------

